# 12 inch Bully Sticks



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi guys, got another question.

A friend of mine bought a package of 12 inch Bully sticks for both my dog (4 months), and her 8 month old dog, I was wondering are these bully sticks rawhide? Since on Amazon it's in the Dogs > Treats > Rawhide section.

Would this also be too much for a 4 month old, I have smaller ones from Pet Smart, but he really wants this big one, if it's rawhide I am not comfortable to giving it to him, she was hoping him chewing on these sticks would push those floppy ears up, since they haven't gone up yet.

Thanks.

Name: Cadet Gourmet Bully Sticks 12 pack, 12 inch.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I have heard many positive things about bully sticks, much better than rawhide and the dogs love them. That being said do be sure to supervise, as when mine was a wee pup he cried during car rides and was generally upset about the whole process. I got him a small, stick shaped (they do come in various shapes and sizes though!) bully sticks and ahh! Finally! Everyone was happy in the car! However I came to discover it half way lodged down his throat, as he's since always proved to be overly ambitious about swallowing things he shouldn't be. It scared me and I've learned to buy him oversized chews and toys so he physically can't eat them, but I do still watch him. I'm probably not telling you anything you don't already know but just sharing my experience  overall I think they are a plus!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

They're safe chews. Don't let it get too short or your pup could choke on it. I only let my pup chew them 10-15 mins or her stool gets too soft.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

bully cane!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

No, bully sticks are definitely not rawhide. Bully Sticks = Pizzle Sticks = dried bull penis: What are Bully Sticks? - Best Bully Sticks

It's digestible protein, unlike rawhide. The best place to get them online is BestBullySticks.com (sign up for their coupon codes -- they send them by email frequently) -- their "odor-free" version doesn't smell nearly as bad as these things usually do. If you belong to Costco, you can find them there at a great price too (but they're the stinky kind) -- in fact, I think they sell the Cadet brand.

If you order from Best Bully Sticks, I also recommend picking up a package of dried beef trachea (chips or tubes). They don't last as long as bully sticks, but they're good for variety and loaded with natural chondroitin.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Bully Sticks are not rawhide. They are actually made from bull penis and dogs usually love them. They are safe. You do need to supervise to make sure when they get chewed down that the last chunk isn't swallowed whole. Large chunks swallowed whole could be a chocking hazzard and could cause an intestinal blockage. When common sense rules they are a safe treat that are very much enjoyed.

As far as size goes, the larger size is fine. My sisters Chihuahua mix just enjoyed a good amount of a 12 inch bully stick this evening.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When my big boy was a pup we used to take the stick away when it got down to a few inches, Now at two and a half he calmly chews the last bit up with a big goofy dog smile on his face. Buying bulk online is the best way to go. Comparing prices you can get down to about $3 per foot. Magwart mentioned Best Bully Stick and I do think they have the best prices so far. With auto ship it is even better. 

Luckily my little girl likes to chew on Carrots. Crunchy, sweet, good for her teeth and way cheaper. (grin)


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

As Magwart mentioned...bestbullysticks.com is a great company to deal with. They do have pretty good sales frequently, so
I buy in bulk. Our Cowdog gets the thin ones (she's 40 lbs.) and Hans gets the standard ones. I got some thick ones for him but saw him swallow the end, get choked and puke it back up, so I went back to the standard size ones and it's been fine ever since.
They are a highly prized treat with both dogs.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

scarfish said:


> bully cane!



Luuuuucky dog!!! My Duke would loooove to have that bully stick he LOVES them...hahahaha how cute :grin2:


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

My dog loves bully sticks, but I always supervise and take it away when it gets down to the last couple inches. It is just a shame they are so expensive! I never allow rawhides.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One tip on those left over ends....some shelters can use them for the tea-cup sized dogs, when they place them in a lobby cage. What looks like a small morsel to your GSD can look like a huge gnawable hunk to an itty-bitty dog! Shelter dogs tend to get very little recreational chew material, so collecting a bag of left-over bits for them will often be much appreciated.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you guys, he LOVES it, he doesn't care for his small ones from Pet Smart, when I waved it to him, he went crazy, they smell terrible though! He's currently laying on his back, paws and feet in the air, as he chews it. Haha this will keep him busy 

I'm gonna donate the packaged Pet Smart ones I haven't opened to my dog trainer since she works with the homeless .. As they have dogs but the owners cannot afford to get them much.

 Awesome.


----------

